# Sliding in a winter wonderland!



## glondor (Dec 25, 2013)

We have had 2 days of freezing rain followed by minus 15 degree temps. Here are a few shots of my house, street and town. We do have electricity,( we are one of the few streets in our town that has. Ours was only out for 18 hours.) but many in the greater Toronto area are on their 3rd or 4th day with no electricity or heat. The traditional Christmas celebration is canceled here for many, as they spend their days and nights in warming centers or huddled in the cold in their homes.

Electricity repair crews and forestry crews from Ottawa to Windsor as well as New York have given up their Christmas celebrations to be here to help. Some will be with out power until Saturday, but the crews have been working around the clock to try to get all the homes powered up. It is minus 14 right now, and is predicted to get colder tonight.

We feel very lucky and have had lots of people over for hot showers, hot food and hot... um heat. SO, to those of you safe and warm today enjoy your celebration, but please throw a little thought to those less well off this week, and if you have relatives in this area, give them a call and make sure they are all right. Cheers and Merry Christmas to everyone Mike 























FROM MY FRONT PORCH











The trees look beautiful.

More photos. You can google for news stories. https://www.google.ca/search?q=toronto+ice+storm&espv=210&es_sm=122&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=oBW7UqysIsm92gXd84GQAQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1745&bih=865


----------



## butcher (Dec 25, 2013)

Mike, we we send some warm thoughts your way, hopefully some better weather will follow.
Keep warm.

Do you not heat your homes with wood stoves, or do you just count on the electricity, we have been without electricity for weeks at a time, during snow storms, the wood stove kept our house warm, and would melt snow and ice for water, we can also cook on the wood stove, Our food needed to stay cold would sit in the snow, oil lamps provide light.

People can put themselves in danger in such events, some will try to use heaters that burn fuel in the house, which if not used properly can kill with carbon monoxide poisoning, they can try to run generators in basement or the house and poison themselves, or catch their house on fire, this can possibly be a bigger danger than the cold.

With your pictures and the weather there and with what you said, I makes me think about that child that was born, probably in a cold night, that had no warm bed, laid in the hay, in a trough for animals to eat from, no warm bed or inn to rest the newborn in.
Yet many still celebrate that night today so many years later.
Keep safe
Merry Christmas


----------



## Smack (Dec 25, 2013)

Still about 600k people without power here in MI. Under ground utilities for Christmas any one?


----------



## glondor (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey Butcher, we do have gas heat, as most here do, but gas furnaces will not run with out electricity, There have been some carbon monoxide deaths and poisoning, as some have tried to heat with gas barbecue's. One couple tried a charcoal barbecue in their house, luckily they were rescued before death. Some folks have poisoned them selves burning their furniture in their fireplaces. 

I will look into a generator for later this year, and maybe a gas insert for our wood burning fireplace. 

All in all It has been a wonderful day and we will be having turkey soon. Cheers and Merry Christmas to all.


Thanks for the warm thoughts.


----------



## Geo (Dec 25, 2013)

i may be a redneck but i have two generators and about a dozen different types of inverters. im just paranoid about not having electricity.


----------

